# Ipad 32gb oder Ipad 16gb+ipod Touch 8gb



## Obiwank3nobi (19. April 2010)

Also für mich steht fest das ich mir ein Ipad holen werde. Bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich mir das  Ipad 32gb oder Ipad 16gb+ipod Touch 8gb. da es ja ein aufpreis von 100€ sein wird könnt man ja noch ein ipod kaufen. Momentan hab ich ein Sansa Clip+ 2gb+2gb mSD(einfach mp3player ohne schnick schnack) reicht gerad so aus.


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. April 2010)

ich frage mich gerade wer dir hier bei der entscheidung helfen soll ?

wenn du nichts angibst wofür du die Geräte nutzen willst kann man hier auch nicht diskutieren welche kombination besser wäre

grundsätzlich würde ich ohne informationen zu haben sagen beide Kombinationen sind ******* weil das iPad mist ist 

warum mehr zahlen wenn man sich bald schon das WePad holen kann das Weniger kostet und mehr leistet


----------



## Obiwank3nobi (19. April 2010)

iPad werde ich zum surfen,bilder,keynote,ebooks und für ein paar filme für unterweges usen ich denke das ich auch ne menge Apps kaufen werde.

Ipod zum musik hören und für zeite vertreib paar apps/games

Wenn jemand der meinug ist das  das ipad ein device  für apple fanboys ist, dann soll er doch auf das Weepad warten.


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. April 2010)

Das Geld in eine bessere Rechtschreibung investieren.


----------



## 2084 (19. April 2010)

Ich würd das iPad mit 16gb nehmen und den Rest sparen, der iPod Touch ist zu 90% iPad nur in kleiner, beide lohnt sich nicht. Die Apps sind in der Regel alle klein, da brauchst du auch keine 32 GB. Bzw kommt das nur auf die Menge der MP3 die du draufspielen möchtest.
Mit dem billigsten iPad wird am wenigsten von Apple verarscht


----------

